# Sata DVD-RW Support?

## cpeters

So whats the word on Sata DVD-RW drives?  Are they fully supported?

I'm building up a new system and am thinking of upgrading my DVD-RW drive.  I've spent the last hour of so searching and it looks like most people are able to get the drive recognized.  I'm still seeing lots of issues with being able to burn successfully.

Does anyone have any experience with Sata optical drives?  Thanks

----------

## shazeal

Works fine here, Ive been using an ASUS SATA DWD-RW drive since they came out. Sounds like you may have a faulty drive? Or is it known to work on other OS?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you change your cable, maybe it's dead.

----------

## yzg

I had no problems with sata DVD-RW drives.

What kind of issues do you have? Did you get it to recognize the drive?

----------

## dmpogo

Works fine here, for 2.5 years since I got the first such one.

----------

## cach0rr0

should be zero issues. get the kernel driver right for your SATA controller, and you're sorted. 

just a matter from there of adding the requisite software, and setting permissions on your normal users (e.g. adding them to the 'cdrom' group)

for me it was just

-get the kernel driver right

-add my user to requisite group(s)

-install k3b

that's it. end of story. it "just worked"

----------

## cpeters

Alright, Thanks.  I just wanted make sure before i ordered one.  I should have known that pretty much anything is supported in linux.  

I've taken a little break the last year from gentoo but this new rig is getting me back on track.  I've got lots of compiling to do next week.

----------

## d2_racing

A lot of fun  :Razz: 

----------

